
You can't handle the truth - swills
https://github.com/zxombie/libtrue
======
zxombie
There is also a FreeBSD port:
[http://www.freshports.org/devel/libtrue/](http://www.freshports.org/devel/libtrue/)

~~~
draringi
and a wrapper for golang: [https://github.com/draringi/go-
libtrue](https://github.com/draringi/go-libtrue)

